# Credit Scoring for VW Finance



## suspendmix (May 22, 2002)

On the topic of credit scores....how highly does VW credit look at credit scoring? I've got some glitches I'm fixing on my credit report (which is a damn good reason everyone needs to get a hold of thier credit report to find damn errors, I got 4 of em on mine) and I hope they get taken care of by the time I wanna buy my Jetta (July or August). My current score is 665 which ranks about fair, not the worst but definately not the best. Any examples of the type of financing that people have gotten with thier credit? Thanks!


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (suspendmix)*

With a credit score of 665 you will not have any problem leasing through VW Credit. 
As far as financing, I am not sure which approval level you would be placed in, but if I had to guess, I would say no worse than "Level B".


----------



## suspendmix (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

ahhh...what exactly is level b? would i be eligible for let say the 60 month at 3.9? Thanks!


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (suspendmix)*

Hos is it that you have to pay for *your* credit report? And everyone and his brother has access to it out there (or so it seems). How can I get my credit report with out paying some schmoe to get something thats mine?


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (suspendmix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ahhh...what exactly is level b? would i be eligible for let say the 60 month at 3.9? Thanks![HR][/HR]​VW Credit has approval levels from A+ to D. B level approval would give you 4.4% for 60 months (as opposed to 3.9% for Level A). Level C jumps to 7.4% and D is 10.4%.
Keep in mind that these rates are updated monthly, so there is no way to know what the rates will be in July or August.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (Captain Haddock)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hos is it that you have to pay for *your* credit report? And everyone and his brother has access to it out there (or so it seems). How can I get my credit report with out paying some schmoe to get something thats mine?[HR][/HR]​By law, you can request a free copy of your credit report once a year.


----------



## suspendmix (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

ahhh coolz, do you know which credit reporting agency VW credit looks at? The 665 I believe is for equifax and the score is higher for transunion and lower for experian. However, I think the scores should go up at some point soon since I'm disputing some things and have proof in my favor. Thanks!


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (suspendmix)*

VW Credit will accept the findings from all three major credit bureaus.


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How is it that you have to pay for *your* credit report? And everyone and his brother has access to it out there (or so it seems). How can I get my credit report with out paying some schmoe to get something thats mine?
By law, you can request a free copy of your credit report once a year. [HR][/HR]​OK... fair enough... can you give names of the big 3 credit bureaus? Also do you know how "those schmoes" have access to your credit report? or do they only have access to it when you authorize them to by entering into and agreement with them?


----------



## hotsoup (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

VeeDubDriver, here I am bugging you again.
How much mininium down payment does VW Credit expect you to put down to finance a car? Does the amount affect the interest rate?


----------



## suspendmix (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (Captain Haddock)*

The 3 credit buearus are Experian, Equifax and Trans Union. They know your credit because the lenders or credit card companies report to any one or all of them at various points. Lenders, credit card companies, consumers, employers, landlords, and maybe a few others have access to your credit report. Hope that helps. A good site to get some info on credit reports and credit scoring is http://www.myfico.com (they are biased towards equifax i think) but there are a ton out there with info as well. Good luck!


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (hotsoup)*

If I remember correctly, you can finance up to 110% of the MSRP for up to 60 months.


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (suspendmix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The 3 credit buearus are Experian, Equifax and Trans Union. They know your credit because the lenders or credit card companies report to any one or all of them at various points. Lenders, credit card companies, consumers, employers, landlords, and maybe a few others have access to your credit report. Hope that helps. A good site to get some info on credit reports and credit scoring is http://www.myfico.com (they are biased towards equifax i think) but there are a ton out there with info as well. Good luck![HR][/HR]​
Thanks for the info!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (Captain Haddock)*

Hey VeeDubdriver, how would a 733 credit score (from Equifax) fare with VW credit? Also, how does Audi Financial compare, if you know? Are they more critical in reviewing credit history? Finally where do I go about requesting a free credit report, as you mentioned?
Thanks alot, in advance.


[Modified by John Y, 2:46 PM 6-4-2002]


----------



## GTI FREAK (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (John Y)*

bump
I had a 748 at the dealer and they offered me 4.9% on a 48 month.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (John Y)*

Anything over 700 is considered A level and above 740 is A+, this is the same for Audi also.
You can request a free copy from any of the three credit companies.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

Thanks, guys.


----------



## se (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (VeeDubDriver)*

hquote:[HR][/HR]ahhh...what exactly is level b? would i be eligible for let say the 60 month at 3.9? Thanks!
VW Credit has approval levels from A+ to D. B level approval would give you 4.4% for 60 months (as opposed to 3.9% for Level A). Level C jumps to 7.4% and D is 10.4%.
Keep in mind that these rates are updated monthly, so there is no way to know what the rates will be in July or August.[HR][/HR]​Does anyone know what the current rates for 60 months of VW Finance up until 31 June 2002 are?
Thanks.


----------



## LarryLymb (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (se)*

VW.com is on only quoting rates on 2002 models. Anyone got any idea what it would be for a 2003 Wagon arriving on "6/23"? Thanks.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (se)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know what the current rates for 60 months of VW Finance up until 31 June 2002 are?
Thanks.[HR][/HR]​3.9% for the Jetta 1.8T. 4.9% for all others, except GLI and 337. Same as last month.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Credit Scoring for VW Finance (LarryLymb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VW.com is on only quoting rates on 2002 models. Anyone got any idea what it would be for a 2003 Wagon arriving on "6/23"? Thanks. [HR][/HR]​This is a good question. I _think_ the rates should apply to a 2003 model also, but I wouldn't hold my breath on your car coming in by the end of June. Often new model year cars are held at the port until the supply of current model year vehicles has sufficiently decreased.


----------

